# Information needed!!!



## biothanasis (Oct 9, 2008)

Does anyone know how to care for a Catasetum Jumbo Sweet x Catasetum Orchidglade??? I am mostly interested in temps and humidity, but any other info is greatly welcomed!! Thank you in adnvace!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 9, 2008)

When I was researching gongora & cycnoches, seems culture is pretty much the same for them as well as catasetums. Warm temps - a max of 95 degree days (good air movement important), 80-85 is better, nights 60-65. Humidity is not mentioned, I would think 65-80% should do. Enjoy!


----------



## Renegayde (Oct 9, 2008)

http://www.sunsetvalleyorchids.com/htm/culture_catasetinae.html

maybe this will be helpful?
Todd


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you for the info!!! VEry helpful ...
Rose, I think I will start thinking of Gongora, too...


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 9, 2008)

your apartment(house) must be looking pretty wild by now!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 9, 2008)

cnycharles said:


> your apartment(house) must be looking pretty wild by now!



I would like this!!! But it doesn't really happen!! Well, I haven't purchased such species yet! I am just asking to see if such plants can live in my conditions! And I think they can...


----------

